
Bill Gates's Robot Tax Is a Terrible Idea - andrenth
https://mises.org/blog/bill-gatess-robot-tax-terrible-idea
======
throwaway420
I wonder if a younger Bill Gates would have supported heavy taxes on his
company's computer software that allowed 1 accountant armed with a spreadsheet
to displace the jobs of, I don't know, maybe a dozen experienced accountants
using paper?

Surely, society is so much worse off with so many workers being displaced
because of all of this technological progress created by Microsoft and others
and being denied of so much extra tax revenue?

